# REZ - Resources & Energy Group



## System (8 April 2012)

Resources & Energy Group Limited (REZ), formerly Real Brand Holdings Limited, is engaged in exploration activities through its 51.85%-owned subsidiary, Deep Energy Limited.


----------



## peter2 (28 August 2019)

Recently re-organised and relisted company that has three gold exploration projects in Aust. As the price of gold rises, gold explorers are in demand with investors that can handle riskier opportunities. 
This is a total punt for the Sept19 monthly comp. It's not worth a trade at this time.


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 September 2019)

It's not a stock I know much about but volume has taken off over the past 3 weeks with almost 12 million shares traded in the past week.

Note chart is weekly.


----------



## Trav. (8 September 2019)

Announcement on the 4/9 shows the reason why. Also VAL spiked up on news.

Pretty high grades shown in the historical workings also underground mining, so maybe with the high gold price they think that they can make some bucks. I am sure that there is more to the story but what I can see is that is was privately owned so maybe they just cherry picked the gold and REZ will look at increasing volume ????   https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160525/pdf/437gr7j86l1lvh.pdf

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190904/pdf/448706pn7qqfzb.pdf


----------



## frugal.rock (31 December 2019)

I have no idea about the FA for this one, so I didn't buy yesterday at 0.014
However, my T/A was screaming at me.... still a speccie though.
Can you tell me what your supercharged analysis is saying in this one now P2 ? 
I hadn't heard of it until yesterday. Heat and smoke is disabling my hippocampus...
Cheers.
F.Rock


----------



## Parse (29 April 2020)

Resources and Energy Group Limited (REZ) have provided the market with an update on the Mount Mackenzie Gold and Silver Project (28/4). While they have completed a scoping study on this project they hope to move forward to provide a feasibility study in about a month. The company also informs shareholders/inbvestors that it will most probably take $13 million odd to progress the project and they currently don't have a means to raise this money. Thus referring to issuing more shares, sell or partner with others in their tenements etc etc.

Looks to be a bit of a lame horse this small explorer, but maybe worth a punt for the tipping competition. Followed the gold this month, so I will again for May and see how it fares.


----------



## peter2 (20 October 2020)

Arrgh. Great opportunities are out there. I missed this one.


----------



## greggles (22 March 2021)

Partial drill results through from the January 2021 drilling program at Gigante Grande with shallow, high grade mineralisation reported.






Additional drill results from the January drilling program are due within a week. The Company has also confirmed that a short March drilling program at the Gigante Grande prospect has been underway and is focused on drill testing northern and southern extensions to the currently drilled prospect.

Shallow gold mineralisation is good news. Now REZ just need to find a lot more of it. The reported intersections are fairly narrow but they have reported wider intersections in the past. The next set of assay results will be critical for REZ's short term momentum.

Up 25% to 5c so far this morning. Lots of traders diving into this one hoping for good follow up results shortly.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 July 2021)

Probably worth another look-see.
On my to do list.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Probably worth another look-see.
> On my to do list.



Crap, lost my list I think...
Low volume trend change?. DYOR... because clearly I forget. 🤪
That's it, last one.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (23 September 2021)

This is now a potential low market cap nickel play with historic 2% nickel intercepts open along strike to the North at Cepline there could be real potential for a discovery.


----------



## debtfree (6 November 2021)

The trend had certainly changed


----------



## frugal.rock (12 October 2022)

Ultra smooth glassy calm waters.
Just what Nessie likes for an appearance. 🦕


----------

